# Căn hộ Tecco Felice Homes Thuận An cho người thu nhập thấp



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Tecco Felice Homes là dự án Căn hộ cao cấp tọa lạc ngay giữa lòng TP Thuận An, Bình Dương. Chung cư được triển khai trên quỹ đất 8.511m2 với quy mô một block, cao 22 tầng nổi và 1 tầng hầm, tổng 846 căn hộ và mặt bằng kinh doanh. Dự án căn hộ do An Phú Land (trực thuộc tập đoàn Tecco Group) làm chủ đầu tư. Hợp tác đầu tư phát triển phân phối bởi Đất Xanh Miền Đông. Thiết kế Dự án phần lớn là diện tích nhỏ phù hợp, vừa túi tiền công nhân viên thu nhập trung bình. Mức giá chào bán chỉ 2x triệu/m2, ngân hàng liên kết cho vay đến 70% miễn lãi. Căn hộ Tecco Felice Homes được đánh giá là khu căn hộ tiện nghi vừa túi tiền nhất tại Bình Dương.

*TỔNG QUAN DỰ ÁN*

Vị trí: Đường Lê Thị Trung, Phường An Phú, thành phố Thuận An, Bình Dương

Chủ đầu tư: An Phú Land (trực thuộc Tecco Group)

Quy mô: 8511m2, gồm 1 block (hình chữ U), với 1 tầng hầm và 22 tầng nổi

Tổng sản phẩm: 846 căn hộ

Diện tích từ: 43,8 – 88,1 m2

Tiện ích nội khu: Công viên, hồ bơi lớn nhỏ, sân chơi trẻ em, sảnh đưa đón khách, shophouse kinh doanh, cafeshop, phòng sinh hoạt cộng đồng, rào chắn, bảo vệ 24/7

Nội thất bàn giao: Hoàn thiện cơ bản, giao full nội thất dính tường, nội thất nhà tắm và WC

Khởi công: Quý 2/2021

Thời gian xây dựng: 18 – 24 tháng bàn giao

Pháp lý: sở hữu lâu dài với người Việt Nam, người nước ngoài 50 năm theo luật VN hiện hành.

Sơ lược về chủ đầu tư An Phú Land

Dự án Tecco Felice Homes do Công ty TNHH Bất động sản An Phú Land làm chủ đầu tư. An Phú Land là thành viên trực thuộc Tập Đoàn Tecco – Đơn vị đã có hơn 20 năm kinh nghiệm trong ngành. Và cũng là CĐT dự án thứ 6 do công ty này triển khai tại Bình Dương. Một số các Chung cư đã triển khai như Tecco Home An Phú; Tecco Tower Dĩ An; Parkview; Tecco Tower Lào Cai; Tecco Trường Thịnh; Tecco Skyville Thanh Trì; Tecco Town Bình Tân… Ưu điểm lớn nhất các dự án căn hộ do Tập Đoàn Tecco triển khai là giá rẻ, phù hợp đại đa số đối tượng thu nhập thấp mong muốn sở hữu căn nhà đầu tiên. Diện tích nhỏ, bố trí thiết kế phòng hợp lý, tổng giá thấp là lợi thế lớn mang lại thành công cho chuỗi căn hộ Tecco đã triển khai.

VỊ TRÍ TECCO FELICE HOMES

Căn hộ Tecco Felice Homes tọa lạc ngay mặt tiền đường Lê Thị Trung, Thuận An, Bình Dương; Vị trí sát cạnh nút giao thông Vòng xoay An Phú. Dự án nằm trong khu dân cư đông đúc hiện hữu, tiện ích xung quanh khá nhiệu và hiện đại. Từ Dự án căn hộ kết nối thuận tiện đến nhiều tuyến đường lớn của Thuận An. Tiêu biểu như: Cao tốc Mỹ Phước - Tân Vạn; Đường DT743 đang mở rộng nâng cấp và làm cầu vượt tránh ùn tắt tại ngã tư 550; Nút giao thông vòng xoay An Phú...

Vị trí di chuyển thuận tiện

Vị trí Dự án căn hộ Tecco Felice Homes ngay khu dân cư sầm uất hiện hữu. Tuyến đường Lê Thị Trung hội tụ đủ các tiện ích từ cơ bản đến cao cấp như siêu thị, chợ; Trường mầm non, trường học các cấp; Y tế; Hay các dịch vụ vui chơi – giải trí - mua sắm. Ngoài ra, cư dân Felice Homes cũng có thể kết nối nhanh đến các khu trung tâm mua sắm khác của Bình Dương. Nổi bật với các TTTM lớn như: Aeon Mall, Vincom ngã tư 550, Lotte Mart Bình Dương; Bệnh viện quốc tế Columbia đường 22/12, Bệnh viện Đa Khoa An Phú, bệnh viện Nhân Sinh; Chợ An Cơ, Chợ Đông Đô, Chợ Bình Phú, Bến xe An Phú...

Tiềm năng cho thuê nhờ sát cạnh khu công nghiệp lớn

Vị trí Dự án Felice Homes đi cụm KCN lớn VSIP 1, KCN Sóng Thần, KCN Việt Hương cũng chỉ mất vài phút. Vị trí mang nhiều tiềm năng mảng đầu tư cho thuê. Nhờ số lượng khu công nghiệp đông đúc lâu đời; lượng chuyên gia đông đảo, đặc biệt các chuyên gia nước ngoài. Nhờ thuận lợi của vị trí và giao thông di chuyển thuận tiện nên dự án cho thuê dự sẽ rất “ăn khách”.


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Xem thêm dự án tại website datxanhkhudong.vn


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Dự án chào bán với giá chỉ 25 triệu/m2


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Diện tích căn hộ từ 43-88m2 thiết kế 1-3 phòng ngủ


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ giá chỉ 1.2 tỷ diện tích 47m2 cho cán bộ nhân viên thu nhập thấp nhu cầu 2 phòng ngủ cho gia đình an cư lạc nghiệp


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Thanh toán chỉ 200 triệu sở hữu


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Ngân hàng cho vay 70% miễn lãi suất 2 năm


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Pháp lý chuẩn với đầy đủ hồ sơ gồm 1/500, chấp thuận đầu tư, phê duyệt an toàn phòng cháy chữa cháy, Giấy phép xây dựng


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Đơn vị phát triển Đất Xanh Miền Đông uy tín. Địa chỉ trụ sở ngay 88/10 Đại lộ Bình Dương, thuận tiện tham quan tư vấn mua bán và thủ tục giấy tờ


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Liên hệ tư vấn bôking sớm nhận chiết khấu cao


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Tecco Felice homes rất đáng sở hữu


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Căn hộ Felice Homes ưu điểm diện tích phù hợp cho những người mong muốn sở hữu căn nhà đầu tiên


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Giá bán Felice homes mềm nhất khu vực với chỉ 2X triệu/m2. Đơn vị triển khai cho biết X chỉ tiểu học, tức cao nhất 25 triệu/m2


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Bình luận về Tecco Felice Homes sôi nổi thật


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Xem thêm tại datxanhkhudong.vn/duan/tecco-felice-homes/


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Website chủ đầu tư là gì


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Quan tâm


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Chấm


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

...


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Giá bao nhiêu?


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

2x với x tiểu học. Vậy max là 25 triệu


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Các loại diện tích căn hộ


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Căn 1 phòng ngủ 43 m2
Căn 2 phòng 47-65 m2
Căn 3 phòng ngủ 82-88 m2


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Giá bán từng loại căn hộ thế nào


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Căn 1 phòng ngủ giá giao động 1.1-1.15 tỷ
Căn 2 phòng ngủ giao động 1.3-1.5 tỷ
Căn 3 phòng ngủ giao động 1.8-2.2 tỷ


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Thanh toán thế nào


----------

